# Little help



## WFDLt. (Mar 4, 2009)

My son is a senior in high school, and has been talking about pursuing a career in law enforcement. He's talking about going to college for Criminal Justice, and I've explained it could be a long process (doesn't seem too interested in the FD. Go figure) My question(s) is this. He is a diabetic, insulin dependent. Is that something that could keep him from getting on the job during a pre-empolyment physical, or is it something that would be overlooked as long as he managed it well enough?

I want to help him and support him as much as possible, but I don't want him to get his hopes up only to have them shot down because of the diabetes. Do any of you guys know anyone on the job who is diabetic?

Any input or advice is greatly appreciated. I think his diabetes would keep him out of the military, so I think the college path he's talking is the right route. Thanks in advance. Be safe all of you always.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I think the only problem he would have is if it's an insulin pump. Even then, that is a civil service rule, and I think each case is decided case by case.


----------



## WFDLt. (Mar 4, 2009)

Right now he gives himself shots (has since he was 13), but he'll actually be getting a pump in the next couple of months. I never thought of that. Thank you.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

There is a guy on our job who has a pump. He had to sue to get on, but he's on. The pump is in his pocket.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

He should be all set with the shots, but the guy I know was already on the job long before he found out he was diabetic. Contact civil service:
Human Resources Division - Executive Office for Administration & Finance


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

There is no automatic disqualification for insulin-dependant diabetics. There is plenty of MCAD and case law to show that disqualifying him would be discriminatory. However, if the agency can show that he is unable to complete any tasks required of the job they can disqualify him. He would also have to pass all physical requirements of the job without special treatment.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Seems to me the problem he'll find is that the military is really going to be the only way onto Civil Service municipalities with all the vets coming home.

Not saying its impossible, but it won't be easy. Remember MSP seems a bit more competitve with only a 2 point preference advantage.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

mtc said:


> My question - does being an insulin dependant diabetic keep him out of military service?


It used to be a disqualifier....not sure if it still is.


----------



## clancy-dawg (Mar 30, 2004)

WFDLt-
Look here,starting at p. 17, some info for you.

http://www.mass.gov/Eoaf/docs/hrd/cs/medicalstandardspat/cs_pat_physicians_guide.doc

Good luck.

mtc-

I'm out now, but when I last had access to the enlistment standards, diabetes was a disqualifier for Naval service (USN, USMC).


----------



## BobP.O.42 (Sep 18, 2008)

It is not a disqualifier. There have been cases regarding this matter and as far as I know individuals that wear pumps can get on the job. I know this is also allowed in New Hampshire. Dont think your son has much to worry about. Go for it!


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

BobP.O.42 said:


> It is not a disqualifier. as far as I know individuals that wear pumps can get on the job.


 I can agree with some of what your saying Bob. I mean my job allows me to wear pumps BUT NEVER ON DUTY!!! And they prefer it if I'm wearing my pumps with a matching Hoochie Mamma type outfit!

:alcoholi::lol:


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

fra444 said:


> I can agree with some of what your saying Bob. I mean my job allows me to wear pumps BUT NEVER ON DUTY!!! And they prefer it if I'm wearing my pumps with a matching Hoochie Mamma type outfit!
> 
> :alcoholi::lol:


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Sorry, I missed this when it was first posted but I remembered a case that was in the news cause the kid was on the front of the local section or something:

Officials move to adjust insulin pump guidelines for police candidates - The Boston Globe
*Officials move to adjust insulin pump guidelines for police candidates*

By Shelley Murphy, Globe Staff | June 30, 2007
A month after a Gloucester man challenged a state regulation that bars anyone wearing an insulin pump from being hired as a full-time police officer, state officials have moved to lift the ban.
Revised guidelines, submitted to the Legislature Thursday, would allow police candidates with insulin pumps to be considered if a doctor finds they are capable of doing the job, according to Paul Dietl, acting chief human resources officer for the state.
Gregory Hennick, 22, who wears an insulin pump, filed a complaint with the Massachusetts Commission Against Discrimination after he was offered a job as a Northampton police officer, then had it rescinded because of the state regulation.

(for the rest follow the link above)


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Vette do you have an encyclopedia in your head or something?! LMAO!!


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

fra444 said:


> Vette do you have an encyclopedia in your head or something?! LMAO!!


Why you gotta tread on Vette, thats why they made him a moderator.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

fra444 said:


> Vette do you have an encyclopedia in your head or something?! LMAO!!


The team of psychiatrists are still consulting with each other for a diagnosisB:


----------

